# Tye Mason Oloula - 25.10.08 *long*



## missjacey44

Well it all started friday after having a sweep at 11am. I had bad tightnings and some discomfort allday but by about 6pm they had got slightly worse so decided to time it and see whats what! So timed them and these pains were coming every 12mins but i didnt get my hopes up! By 9pm they were coming every 7mins but i decided to try and sleep.. but of corse i couldnt!! Then all of a sudden it got worse but the contractions were definitely not regular and were coming at 5mins,7mins,2mins and all over the place! I rang hospital but they told me to stay at home because its to early if my contractions arnt regular, Well by 2am id had enough and could not cope with the pain so i was going to hospital whether they liked it or not!!! 

When i got there at 3am they decided to keep me in as i was 3cm dilated, Was given sleeping tablets and managed to drift in and out of sleep till around 7am but contractions were still irregular :hissy: 
So at around 8am i decided to have a hot bath and relax. Was in the bath for around 3hours i think i was trying so hard to put off having any kind of pain relief for aslong as i could! But after about 3hrs i couldnt handle it and got out the bath and started on the gas&air, Great stuff biting on the thing really helped!! 

By 11am i was still only 4cm dilated and contractions were still all over the place, So at 11.30am they broke my waters..It didnt hurt at all but certaintly made contractions alot worse almost instantly! I couldnt hear anything anybody was saying to me through the pain and i started seeing stars and thought i was going to pass out! I started being sick and screaming the gas&air is broke it doesnt help anymore! 
I couldnt find any posistion that was comfortable, I couldnt stand through pain, I couldnt lie down flat, I couldnt lean on the back of the bed on my knees because i was to short, I couldnt lean against the bed because bump was to big!! 

At around 12pm i was 6cm dilated and i was given the morphine injection, It really helped me relax so midwife left me and OH to it for a while. Well all of a sudden i got this really bad pain down the whole of my left side that wouldnt go away and i felt like i wanted to push so badly, I was screaming and crying for my OH to get the midwife back and he looked so scared!! Midwife came back and said i was still only 6cm dilated but dont push. She recommend i had an epidural and gave me a drip because contractions were irregular again. So i aggreed and it took about halfhour for the man to come and do the epidural in which time i thought i was going to die with the pain! 

Within minutes of having the drip to get things going more i got to 10cm dilated and really wanted to push when babies heartbeat stopped and midwife paniced and screamed for help. I started to panic and the pain didnt even matter i was suddenly so scared when a man came running in shouting get that drip off get the monitor off and get her to theater now. All these people came running in the room and wheeled me down the corridor to the theater. The whole time i was screaming for David, He couldnt come with me because i was going to be put to sleep and they wouldnt answer me or tell me anything. The last thing i remember is being in the theater room people rushing around all over the place and the man shouting 'come on get her to sleep now what the hell are you lot playing at' and i was shaking and crying so much i thought my baby was dead :cry::cry: 

So baby was born at 5.15pm by emergency crash c section. It took them 3minutes to get baby breathing but after that he was fine. I came around from the op at around 6pm, I was very cold and shaking and couldnt see properly but my OH put baby on me and all i could see was his black hair and i pushed him away saying i cant see what is that :cry: i didnt realise it was my baby :(

So OH took baby away and dressed him and i didnt hold him properly untill about 7pm and i cryed and cryed and cryed!! Iv never been soo scared in my whole life i really thought i wouldnt wake up and see my baby.

Im very disapointed it ended that way and after to be told it would have ended in a c section anyway as baby was actually stuck and was to big to pass down any further with me being so small. I had scans through out pregnancy for this reason and was told it would be fine to deliver and wouldnt need a section. How wrong were they.. 

He is so perfect.. 7lb8oz. Exactly how i imagined him with his hair! Hes got his dads eyes and i cant stop looking at him. :cloud9::cloud9:

Thank you for reading and sorry its rather long!
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1407.jpg
File size: 98.2 KB
Views: 305









CIMG1339.jpg
File size: 97.2 KB
Views: 255









CIMG1324.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 255


----------



## ~KACI~

Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted, at least your all home now, how much did he weigh- not sure if i missed it x


----------



## polo_princess

Blimey you had a bit of a time with it there hun, glad your both home and well though!!


----------



## nessajane

god sounds like an ordeal!! glad you and LO are both okay!! congrats hun!! xx


----------



## Jenelle

I'm sorry it turned out the way it did for you hun, you must have been so scared. But I am so glad that everything is okay now, and you have your LO in your arms :hugs: Congrats!!


----------



## missjacey44

~KACI~ said:


> Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted, at least your all home now, how much did he weigh- not sure if i missed it x

Sorry i forgot to include it!! Updated it now, he was 7lb8oz. :)


----------



## Younglutonmum

Am so sorry it wasn't as smooth as you hoped but he is beautiful!

Congrats hun

:hug:

xxx


----------



## danni2609

Congrats hes lovely!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations he is beautiful x


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations honey, he's gorgeous, so sorry you had such a rough time, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## charliebear

Glad your both home and well. 
Congratulations. x


----------



## x-amy-x

He is beautiful, congrats! Sorry it didn't go so well, wishing you a speedy recovery hun

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

So sorry you had such an ordeal hunni. But congratulations and im so glad your are both ok :hugs:
xx


----------



## 1st_baby

Glad your ok hun and baby too ..congrats


----------



## Belle

Congrats sweetie, he's lovely!! xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

hes gorgeous congrats xx


----------



## Donna79x

Awww congratulations hun, Tye is gorg. Your a very brave lady, well done x


----------



## Whisper

wow it sounds like you had a pretty traumatic time! But your lil boy is so cute! :D

xx


----------



## hellotasha

how cute, you must be so happy hun xxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

He's gorgeous!! x


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations hun,he is gorgeous! :)


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Adorable, congrats!


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations, he's gorgeous xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sorry you had such a rough time of it. Your son is adorable though


----------



## emma_27

Congrats chick his lovely :) sorry you had a rough time though!


----------



## ryder

Congrats hun, he is gorgeous!!! Im sorry things didnt go as you had hoped :hugs:


----------



## alphatee

hes gorgeous!!,,, sorry u suffered a tramatic experience tho x


----------



## clairebear

sorry u had such a rough time hunni :hug: 

but congrats on ur gorgeous little man xxx


----------



## isil

congratulations! I read somewhere that boys are statistically harder to deliver. I had a similar experience with Alasdair being too big and being stuck - just tell your OH that next time you want a girl who knows how to get out! That's what I've told mine. Enjoy him, he's gorgeous :hug:


----------



## XKatX

Gosh - what a trauma for you! Glad it all turnd out well in the end. He really is lovely. Congratulations!! x x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

sorry u had such an ordeal but .............Congratulations and well done hes gorgeous


----------



## joeo

ah congrats


----------



## MrsP

Wow what a time you had. Glad you are both ok.

Congratulations hon, he is gorgeous! x x


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun, he's gorgeous!! :cloud9: Sorry to hear you had such a difficult birth!!

xx


----------



## Fossey

Bloody hell you poor woman! Congrats he is out and OK though!


----------



## sammie18

Oh thats so scary!! :( Im so glad everything turned ok! **HUGS**


----------



## amy616

congrats x


----------



## Luhweez

Hes gorgeous! and well done you, sounds like you did really well! glad yous are both ok and the pics are lovely! you look great..im jealous lol =) congratsss! *hugs*


----------



## Jem

Ahh he's lovely! Congratulations and sorry you had such a rough time xxx


----------



## babymamma

sounds so scary!! glad you are both ok and you have a stunning little boy there!!! xxx


----------



## Ames

well done and congratz. hes lovely!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Wow.What a story.Congratulations hunni, he is beautiful.x


----------



## bex

Congratulations, so glad your both home safely xx


----------



## nkbapbt

Sorry it didnt turn out how you wanted..but oh wow he is perfect and so handsome! Congrats!


----------



## Sarahkka

Holy smokes girl!
That sounded like an episode of ER!
But he's here and he's gorgeous and well done you!


----------



## glamgirl

congrats, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Duke

Thats one of the scariest birth stories I have heard, you had a real time of it. Hope you are recovering well xxxx


----------



## Neecee

Awww! How CUTE!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## bambikate

so sorry you had such a rough time, he is absolutely gorgeous - congrats x x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! Tye is gorgeous, such lovely hair. You did so well - you must have been terrified. 

xxx


----------



## helen1234

flipping eck all sounded frantic for you hun
glad he's here safe and sound fr you he's perfect
well done and congrats
xxx


----------



## lolly101

Congrats hun!!! I cried reading your thread, I'm so glad he is well. He is so beautiful!!! :hug:


----------



## AC81

Glad that you are both safe, sorry to hear you had such an awful time. Your little man is beautiful though xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations, he is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## hotsexymum

:hugs:Congratulations:hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

congrats hun, hes lovely. Im so pleased things were ok in the end, but what a terrifying time you had. xxx :hugs:


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Congrats hun he is gorgeous


----------



## BurtonBaby

He's beautiful hun, congrats! When you're feeling down, just remember that you tried your hardest, and your beautiful son is safe with you at home now. :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Donna26

Hi Hon,
he is gorgeous- sorry you didn't have a great time of it. 
D
x


----------



## bootyb

Congrats hun.... what an adventurous way to enter the world! xxx He is gorgeous :)


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun. I know what it feels like to have a completely different birth experience to what you had hoped for, but at least you're both safe and well. Tye's gorgeous, well done! 
xx


----------



## alio

awww... he's gorgeous sweetie. well done honey. xxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Sorry it ended in a section, but congratulations!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done, glad your both home and well, hes adorable


----------

